# Commuting tires? Schwalbe vs Conti or?



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I've just about got my dedicated commuting bike - well actually my "do everything I don't want to use my carbon road bike or FS mtn bike for" bike - and I'm in search of some tires for it. I weigh ~220lbs and will on occasion pull a kid trailer or bob trailer. The tires will be used for ~80% of the year (nokian's for snow/ice) and need to be able to be used on gravel paths as well as mostly road. I'm looking for comfort and durability, I have my other road bike to go fast on; but I don't want to feel like I'm pushing molasses up hill either.

Currently I am looking at Schwalbe Marathon Supreme or Conti city/top contact - all in 700x32.

Are there other tires I should be looking at or suggestions between the two? I'm quite familiar with fast road tires, but touring tires are something new to me. 

I already have some nokian ws160s for snow/ice use and will pick up some cross tires too.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

panaracer paselas.


----------



## CommuterDawg (May 15, 2007)

Just switched to using Conti Contacts (700X32). Roll nice, very good puncture resistance and they seem smaller than 32 - looks like a 700-28 almost - so there is the psychology of using a narrow looking tire . 

My Kona Dew Deluxe came with Conti country roads or somesuch. They were dogs and had poor puncture resistance. Always liked conti's though so the Contacts are doing the trick.

CD


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been commuting on the 700 x 32 Conti City Contacts for the last four months and find them pretty comfy, pretty bulletproof against flats, work great in dirt, gravel, etc. Maybe not quite as good in the wet as the discontinued (and wider seeming) 700 x 32 Conti Top Touring tires they replaced. Looks like Conti has a new top of the line touring tire called a Top Contact that might be nice, too.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll recommend the Continental Contacts too. I weigh 185, and run them on my commuter bike in 32C. They've been bulletproof so far, and I've got about 500 miles on my set; the tread wear seems very good. Before the Continentals, I used Specialized Armadillos, which were fine for a while, but the side casing became brittle after a while and started to crack; also, the continentals seem to provide a softer ride than the specializeds.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been running the Rivendell Ruffy Tuffies and Panaracers but Rivendell has a new 33mm tire that will probably be next for me.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

Michelin Krylon Carbons. There is no tread to speak of, but the carbon wrap repels flats. I use these to ride throughout a large city, and I have also used them on a number of century and longer rides.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I used Armadillos in Hawaii due the large amounts of glass. For the most part, even the 28mm versions rode rough. The exception was the armadillo nimbus tires. They have an inverted tread that smooths the ride while maintaining flat resistance. If your commute isn't over glass strewn roads, the Schwalbes and Contis will ride better. I plan on using schwalbe tires in the PNW after I wear out my last set on Nimbus tires.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I ride 28mm Gatorskins, and love them. I'll bet the citys are great too.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*+1 for Paselas*

32's are big enough for going up and down curbs without feeling the rim, hard to flatten, feel very secure in the raing, roll over packed dirt or cinders and last for years. I use the TourGuards which have kevlar beads and belts. The 28's are a way smaller and light and supple enough for long distance riding.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

+1 on the Schwalbe Marathons in a 32mm. I've had a couple of flats over about 1000 miles but the wear has been minimal and the feel pretty decent at about 90psi.


----------



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

I switched to Conti Ultra Gatorskins(700 x 23c) at the begining of the summer and throughout the haneous heat and constant road construction, they are still rolling strong. I would definitely go after another pair for the commuter when these give way.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks guys:thumbsup: 

After the responses here and checking prices - I'm going to go with the Continental Top Contacts and see how they do.

I'll check back in after a month or so when I have a couple hundred miles on them and let ya know what I think.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Jul 7, 2007)

My favourite commuting tyres are Schwalbes... 

I run Hurricane Sports on my mountain bike and besides the fact you can't tell the difference between the new Hurricane and the one that has 2000 km on it thay also perform wonderfully and have been flat free. They're pretty slick and fast but also work well on hard packed singletrack.

My cross bike runs Schwalbe CX compe tyres and it raack sup a good number of commuting and recreational miles... the performance is great on the road and trail and again... no flats.

I am also really impressed with the Panaracer Tri Sports (27 by 1) on my fixed gear as they have carried me more than 4000 km without a single issue.


----------



## vasko (Jun 21, 2008)

*Continental Top Contacts?*



bsaunder said:


> Thanks guys:thumbsup:
> 
> After the responses here and checking prices - I'm going to go with the Continental Top Contacts and see how they do.
> 
> I'll check back in after a month or so when I have a couple hundred miles on them and let ya know what I think.


Bsaunder, so how do you like the Continental Top Contacts? How true is the width? Is it a full 32mm ?


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

I've heard vary good reports on the Schwalbes and plan to try a set when my present tires wear out. I've had excellent luck with Schwalbe tubes, they seem to retain their air pressure better than the several other brands I've tried.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

bsaunder said:


> I've just about got my dedicated commuting bike - well actually my "do everything I don't want to use my carbon road bike or FS mtn bike for" bike - and I'm in search of some tires for it. I weigh ~220lbs and will on occasion pull a kid trailer or bob trailer. The tires will be used for ~80% of the year (nokian's for snow/ice) and need to be able to be used on gravel paths as well as mostly road. I'm looking for comfort and durability, I have my other road bike to go fast on; but I don't want to feel like I'm pushing molasses up hill either.
> 
> Currently I am looking at Schwalbe Marathon Supreme or Conti city/top contact - all in 700x32.
> 
> ...


I am currently rolling the SMSupremes 700x35 and I love them. They really are great commuter tires. All around best in the rain, and not too slow on the dry days. I like the fat tires for a commuter bike, because if you are going to ride every day, they take the bite out of crappy roads. The supremes have the reflector strip as well. My favorite tire at this point, but they are pricy................MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I used Armadillos in Hawaii due the large amounts of glass. For the most part, even the 28mm versions rode rough. The exception was the armadillo nimbus tires. They have an inverted tread that smooths the ride while maintaining flat resistance. If your commute isn't over glass strewn roads, the Schwalbes and Contis will ride better. I plan on using schwalbe tires in the PNW after I wear out my last set on Nimbus tires.



Dead on analysis. Specialized Armadillos aren't the most comfortable tires, but man are they puncture resistant. I'm enjoying not having a flat on these things in over a year. To solve the comfort issue, I just run the tire pressure about 5-10 psi less than what I used to run them at. It's all good now! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

barbedwire said:


> Dead on analysis. Specialized Armadillos aren't the most comfortable tires, but man are they puncture resistant. I'm enjoying not having a flat on these things in over a year. To solve the comfort issue, I just run the tire pressure about 5-10 psi less than what I used to run them at. It's all good now! :thumbsup:


No argument there I found the same thing, but did you notice how slick they are in the rain?

MTT


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

MTT said:


> No argument there I found the same thing, but did you notice how slick they are in the rain?
> 
> MTT




Well, my Armadillos don't ride great in dry or wet conditions, and that's why I lowered the tire pressure on them a little bit. I think I'm running about 5-10psi lower. And in the wet, lower pressures really make a difference. If I'm not mistaken, I think pro racers lower their tire pressure a little when riding in the rain too, so I think that's a good strategy for everybody. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

barbedwire said:


> Well, my Armadillos don't ride great in dry or wet conditions, and that's why I lowered the tire pressure on them a little bit. I think I'm running about 5-10psi lower. And in the wet, lower pressures really make a difference. If I'm not mistaken, I think pro racers lower their tire pressure a little when riding in the rain too, so I think that's a good strategy for everybody. :thumbsup:


True that! Advice I follow...........MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Tucsonrider (Jul 31, 2003)

*Paselas*

I'm very happywith the 32mm Pasela TGs I ride on my commuter.
At 80psi they are as quick as I need to be on a commute. At 50psi, they ride like a '68 Caddy, even at 35psi they are smooth if a bit uncertain in corners.
I ride with Slime inner tubes, so flats are not a concern-at least they haven't been here in thorny Tucson. The 32mm tires run small. Mine measure out at 30mm on Open Pros.
At your weight, the 35mm Paselas would be an excellent choice.

Armadillos do what they are supposed to-prevent flats, but they ride like bricks-ain't any getting around that. I've ridden high pressure Armadillos and fat, 38mm 'dillos at low pressure. Not a nice ride either way. 

Get the 35mm Paselas, use Slime tubes, set it and forget it.

Steve


----------



## stcanard (Aug 4, 2005)

Wet tires: Panaracer T-Servs, got them off a recommendation on this forum, and after 1500k they look brand new.

Dry, narrow tires: Michelin Krylion Carbons; its the first time I've replaced regular tires with kevlar reinforced ones and got a speed boost!


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

vasko said:


> Bsaunder, so how do you like the Continental Top Contacts? How true is the width? Is it a full 32mm ?



I like them quite a bit. I have them mounted on a slightly wide rim and they measure out to about 33mm.

They have held up well for me, so far have close to 1000 miles on them and they are far from being worn out. They handle well on the road and on the dirt and gravel paths I take and actually do pretty well in the snow and ice as well. No issues in the rain either and are quite puncture resistant as I have had to ride through gravel/glass mixtures many times now.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I also just started runing Conti Contacts in a 700x28. I also got self-sealing tubes (on sale for $4.50/ea). Even though I rarely got flats, being 195#, I would wear through tires pretty quickly. And when I do get a flat, it's a PITA, because I'm riding a single speed without QRs. My last rear tire only lasted 6 months/1200mi. So far, I'm really happy with the Contacts. Very smooth rolling, no change in avg speed, comfortable, good tread. And the 1 year warranty on tire failure is what sold me. If I get 2500 miles and a year out of a tire, I'll be happy.


----------

